# Who's Will Ospreay?



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No idea


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Google is your friend!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably the biggest western wrestler in the world outside of WWE and AEW. Either him or Jay White.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Probably the biggest western wrestler in the world outside of WWE and AEW. Either him or Jay White.


Pretty much this. Ospreay is up there in terms of Talent and Promo Ability(in my opinion). Him showing up made me so happy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Efie_G said:


> Pretty much this. Ospreay is up there in terms of Talent and Promo Ability(in my opinion). Him showing up made me so happy.


Good thing he did not say anything...people might have been interested.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Probably the biggest western wrestler in the world outside of WWE and AEW. Either him or Jay White.


Don't even know who Jay White is other than the times that I think he was on Dynamite


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Someone who has a smaller bank account than Seth Rollins.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Question: Who’s “HookedonThuganomics”?

Answer: A previously banned 13 year old that spams every thought that comes into his head.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

AEW dont care about casuals


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

izhack111 said:


> AEW dont care about casuals


They have made that clear. They are just like WWE. They treat a large portion of their fans as disposable.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

"Who"? 

It's always the first word out of my mouth when the NJPW wrestlers make their debut on AEW TV. And the announcers except us to know who these guys are on the spot cause "some" smarks in the crowd are acting like it's The Rock. Vast majority have no clue about them. Never watched it. Not going to start. Forbidden Door needs to be the end of all this. TK will get a wakeup call when the PPV buyrate comes back. Focus on trying to balance out and better rotate your own AEW roster of talent. Same with ROH. Move it all to Dark. Keep it off Dynamite and Rampage.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Some guy that works in Japan


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

_" Will Ospreay, considered by many experts to be one of the two or three best wrestlers in the world. "_

Bah Gawd JR's right. Another mark out moment for wrestling lovers courtesy of TK, that's why he's the booker of the year.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

He looks like the pornstar Danny D


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Instead of giving Trent a mic, they should've given Ospreay a mic.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

And people wonder why I say casual fans suck.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jay Trotter said:


> "Who"?
> 
> It's always the first word out of my mouth when the NJPW wrestlers make their debut on AEW TV. And the announcers except us to know who these guys are on the spot cause "some" smarks in the crowd are acting like it's The Rock. Vast majority have no clue about them. Never watched it. Not going to start. Forbidden Door needs to be the end of all this. TK will get a wakeup call when the PPV buyrate comes back. Focus on trying to balance out and better rotate your own AEW roster of talent. Same with ROH. Move it all to Dark. Keep it off Dynamite and Rampage.


Oh, Forbidden Door is just the beginning of their ongoing relationship with NJPW (which should continue).

For the record, the upcoming ppv is already sold out apparently attendance-wise.

There's a lot of wrestling fans who actually want to see AEW wrestlers compete with or against NJPW wrestlers.

This isn't going anywhere, dude.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

FUCK THE CASUALS!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone who along with Aussie open need to be signed up by either aew or wwe


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

There’s a docu-movie about him on Amazon Prime if that helps. Watch that?

I never watch NJPW or Japanese wrassling but even I know who fucking Will Ospreay is. Ditto Okada. I mean they’re only mentioned on this forum every bloody week.

Sticking him in a six man on Rampage is not a good in-ring debut, although I’m sure the prospect of some of his exchanges with the FTR lads will be good, although not exactly get the pulses racing.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

A guy who will draw about 2 new fans to AEW; and 1 will remain once the other one sees how lame AEW is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't mind him much. I dont know him but , his debut is watered down and mostly meaningless amongst a ton of other guys debuting too soon, simply to promote this ppv.

As some have already pointed out, AEW should focus on promoting their own brand, as they are still considered new to the wrestling scene and have not seen considerable growth in viewership. The bringing in of Impact, New Japan and ROH have not helped ratings.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Another generic manlet I assume


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


you’re on the internet bud

here, use this little known site Google

it’ll sort you right out


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

His name should just be Ocean 😆



Blaze2k2 said:


> Google is your friend!


Google seems to be a popular answer and a better friend in explaining who some random guy is to casuals than the actual company that is trying to put him over on a national TV network. --Great job AEW 👏 👏 👏


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tobiyama said:


> They have made that clear. They are just like WWE. They treat a large portion of their fans as disposable.


The WWE only cares about casuals. Wtf are you going on about..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> His name should just be Ocean 😆
> 
> 
> Google seems to be a popular answer and a better friend in explaining who some random guy is to casuals than the actual company that is trying to put him over on a national TV network. --Great job AEW 👏 👏 👏


Dude, it literally takes like 2 minutes of your free time to search up all of his kayfabe accomplishments.

Besides, if Excalibur's commentary isn't doing it, then you have US on here to help fill you in about the guy in case you're willing to listen and hear more about these newer/foreign wrestlers.

Honestly, I really don't get this complaint at all (nor do I want to here).


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I suspect you made this thread as a way, not to actually learn about Ospreay, but rather as a way to disparage AEW for introducing him. In the year 2022 with so many ways to find out who anyone is I’m sure a simple google search would do you well rather than creating a thread in which will undoubtedly bring about those fans who see him as nothing more than a “guy that works in Japan” or a “vanilla midget” or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, it literally takes like 2 minutes of your free time to search up all of his kayfabe accomplishments.


Commentators have a job. Getting the audience familiar with new talent is one of the things that make up their job. If the commentators can't do that, they're doing a bad job. Nobody wants to go to google to see who the fuck Will Ospray is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I always find myself scratching my head why one would even watch AEW without looking into all of the backstories and learning more about what is out there. If you just want a closed medium, then why not just stick with the WWE? Vince is the best in the world at keeping things strictly within the WWE canon, writing away guys’ past accomplishments upon arrival, and certainly not entertaining anyone not already widely known on that stage.

AEW is a shared universe for the hardcore fan base that knows wrestling exists elsewhere. If it isn’t for you, it isn’t for you, but why or how you can enjoy AEW without accepting this shared universe is beyond me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

One of the best in the world right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This literally took under 2 minutes:



> *Championships and accomplishments*
> 
> *Future Pro Wrestling*
> FPW Tag Team Championship (1 time) with Paul Robinson
> ...





CovidFan said:


> Commentators have a job. Getting the audience familiar with new talent is one of the things that make up their job. If the commentators can't do that, they're doing a bad job. Nobody wants to go to google to see who the fuck Will Ospray is.


Sorry, man; but that's laziness since googling more about Ospreay's work takes much less time and effort than repeatedly complaining about not knowing who the guy is atm.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> I always find myself scratching my head why one would even watch AEW without looking into all of the backstories and learning more about what is out there. If you just want a closed medium, then why not just stick with the WWE? Vince is the best in the world at keeping things strictly within the WWE canon, writing away guys’ past accomplishments upon arrival, and certainly not entertaining anyone not already widely known on that stage.
> 
> AEW is a shared universe for the hardcore fan base that knows wrestling exists elsewhere. If it isn’t for you, it isn’t for you, but why or how you can enjoy AEW without accepting this shared universe is beyond me.


You just know that all the people who have been ragging on forbidden door and how the casuals don't care about njpw would think this was the coolest shit if it was WWE that did it lol.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Cooper09 said:


> A guy who will draw about 2 new fans to AEW; and 1 will remain once the other one sees how lame AEW is.


😂😂😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Sorry, man; but that's laziness since googling more about Ospreay's work takes much less time and effort than repeatedly complaining about not knowing who the guy is atm.


Yes, it's laziness on the part of the show's producers and commentators. Keep making them excuses and saying the same shit over and over.

and I know who Will Osprey is but you can't expect every fan to know and expect the ones who don't to google. your precious AEW sucks with this part of presenting wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Google told me he's this guy


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

AEW is the best thing that has ever existed.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Another week and another Who? Post.

I see both sides in that if you watch njpw and/or some indy, who know who most of the guys are, if you don't, then you won't.

And if you don't, constant threads literally every week isn't going to change. At least AEW is being consistent as they do the same with ex-wwe guys, they just say oh look its wrestler X so don't matter if they are from NJPW, NXT, WWE, Impact etc. AEW always present talent this way as they did the same with Rush when he appeared backstage with Andrade at PPV, its just how they present new talent.

In my opinion, they should always do a video package of these NJPW guys after they debut, just to showcase the talent, plus AEW video packages normally are so good. Would only take a couple minutes to show but would ensure everyone watching now knows who the new talent is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bland said:


> Another week and another Who? Post.
> 
> I see both sides in that if you watch njpw and/or some indy, who know who most of the guys are, if you don't, then you won't.
> 
> ...


They dont do build ups, pre recorded videos nor promos that introduce guys. They ought to do that more often. Makes peoples debut more effective if they are practically uknown. This would be better than the usual : "OMG that's *__*, he's the whatever champ of whatever company and he beat that whatever guy that you'll need to google more information on."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> You just know that all the people who have been ragging on forbidden door and how the casuals don't care about njpw would think this was the coolest shit if it was WWE that did it lol.


I don’t know if that is the case or what. I just know that AEW isn’t attempting to create its own, closed off universe, and that is what makes it cool - the constant chasing of Easter eggs and learning backstories on my own.

Marvel Comics doesn’t give you a full backstory when cross-pollination happens. Growing up, the comic would tell you who the person is, and you’d get a little sidebar from the creators showing you which comic to pickup in order to read the backstory on your own. If you didn’t want to look it up, the story still makes sense, but if you go and get the comic with the backstory, you open the immersion element even further.

AEW is not for everyone. And that’s fine.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Google told me he's this guy
> 
> View attachment 124551


Another dork, fun...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Honestly, why do you watch AEW…?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Imagine being a casual fan. You want everything hand-fed to you because you’re either too lazy or too stupid to research wrestlers that you’re not familiar with. Yet, at the same time, you think you know more about how a wrestling promotion should be run than the actual people who are in the business. You’re not really a wrestling fan but you want everything catered to you. And when you don’t get your way, you bitch and whine and scream, “I’m done!” But the next week, you come back for more.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Honestly, why do you watch AEW…? I want answers. I want to understand what it is that AEW is offering you as a fan that the WWE doesn’t do better for your particular tastes.

WWE focuses solely on casuals who WANT to stick within the confines of the WWE universe, happy to pretend wrestling does not exist elsewhere. When they debut a character, commentary will spoon feed every ounce of information to you. They will give you video vignette on top of video vignette in anticipation of said character. And if you somehow missed any of that information, you will get plenty of replays with commentary once again spoon feeding all of the information to fill in the dots for the casual mind that wants to play along with the idea that WWE Universe is the only wrestling that exists.

So, I really want an answer. Why do you watch AEW..?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Another dork, fun...


Don't troll. You can't make up your mind over a gif from 5 years ago Jesus christ


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

A dude who people overhype despite him not being able to put on a decent match. The dude can't talk and he can't tell a story.
Very athletic, though, so he has that going for him I guess.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't troll. You can't make up your mind over a gif from 5 years ago Jesus christ


Push comes to shove: are we getting Omega vs Ospreay before it’s too late..?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Push comes to shove: are we getting Omega vs Ospreay before it’s too late..?


As long as it's not goofy ass elite clown Kenny taking on osprey. In a perfect world he would avoid this bullet club undisputed civil war storyline and just be the solo cleaner


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Another dork, fun...


Another dumb thread from you, fun...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> As long as it's not goofy ass elite clown Kenny taking on osprey. In a perfect world he would avoid this bullet club undisputed civil war storyline and just be the solo cleaner


Yeah. They really drag him down, but I fully expect him to work himself “under” and waste time with Adam Cole and Jay White.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Yeah. They really drag him down, but I fully expect him to work himself “under” and waste time with Adam Cole and Jay White.


Only acceptable scenario is if he murks kaz and becomes the elite hunter


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Only acceptable scenario is if he murks kaz and becomes the elite hunter


Don’t get my hopes up: Kenny becoming a modern day Sting, fending off the Bullet Club and The Elite.

One quick thought: on BTE, the Bucks have been really pushing a narrative that their invasion was what started AEW, so I’m hoping that is a means to keep Kenny and the Bucks separate.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


You don't know who Will Ospreay is? And you call yourself a pro wrestling fan.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

AustinRockHulk said:


> You don't know who Will Ospreay is? And you call yourself a pro wrestling fan.


Don’t gatekeep.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If you don't know who Will Ospreay is when you've made over a thousand posts on a Wrestling Forum then that's on you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The butthurt in these threads. You know instead of blowing a gasket about folk not knowing somebody and bringing up Google. Why not just throw out some must see Will stuff and keep it pushing. 

That way if it's a troll attempt you didn't feed into by getting upset. But for those who are interested in finding about him they got a nice starting point to jump into.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The butthurt in these threads. You know instead of blowing a gasket about folk not knowing somebody and bringing up Google. Why not just throw out some must see Will stuff and keep it pushing.
> 
> That way if it's a troll attempt you didn't feed into by getting upset. But for those who are interested in finding about him they got a nice starting point to jump into.


In other words, our boy Rap knows the name and now has reason to want to see some of Ospreay’s stuff. Give him the sidebar (YouTube clips) people!!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Imagine being a casual fan. You want everything hand-fed to you because you’re either too lazy or too stupid to research wrestlers that you’re not familiar with. Yet, at the same time, you think you know more about how a wrestling promotion should be run than the actual people who are in the business. You’re not really a wrestling fan but you want everything catered to you. And when you don’t get your way, you bitch and whine and scream, “I’m done!” But the next week, you come back for more.


I'm sure that most of these so called wresting fans or should I say WWE fans Googled Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Sami Zayn, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins ect when they all joined the fed. Or they probably didn't even bother because they already signed to their beloved company. And since this is AEW they are "who?"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They should’ve had him cut a promo to introduce himself.

instead they debuted him the same way they debuted all lower card guys from NJPW, a random attack on a show that has one every week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Honestly, why do you watch AEW…? I want answers. I want to understand what it is that AEW is offering you as a fan that the WWE doesn’t do better for your particular tastes.
> 
> WWE focuses solely on casuals who WANT to stick within the confines of the WWE universe, happy to pretend wrestling does not exist elsewhere. When they debut a character, commentary will spoon feed every ounce of information to you. They will give you video vignette on top of video vignette in anticipation of said character. And if you somehow missed any of that information, you will get plenty of replays with commentary once again spoon feeding all of the information to fill in the dots for the casual mind that wants to play along with the idea that WWE Universe is the only wrestling that exists.
> 
> So, I really want an answer. Why do you watch AEW..?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


Are you familiar with a cosplay wrestler named Kenny Omega? Well, Will Ospreay is a cosplayer of the cosplayer Kenny Omega.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont know who these people are so I wont react for them. Nor do I have time to care for them. I need a proper introduction to whoever that "debuts" on these weekly shows.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> Honestly, why do you watch AEW…? I want answers. I want to understand what it is that AEW is offering you as a fan that the WWE doesn’t do better for your particular tastes.
> 
> WWE focuses solely on casuals who WANT to stick within the confines of the WWE universe, happy to pretend wrestling does not exist elsewhere. When they debut a character, commentary will spoon feed every ounce of information to you. They will give you video vignette on top of video vignette in anticipation of said character. And if you somehow missed any of that information, you will get plenty of replays with commentary once again spoon feeding all of the information to fill in the dots for the casual mind that wants to play along with the idea that WWE Universe is the only wrestling that exists.
> 
> So, I really want an answer. Why do you watch AEW..?


Surely theres a middle ground between....

"Lets go back and revisit this segment for a third time this hour" and "OH MY GOD ITS GRAVY BATES FROM THE TOYKO LEAGUE JUDO FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP LEAGUE"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Surely theres a middle ground between....
> 
> "Lets go back and revisit this segment for a third time this hour" and "OH MY GOD ITS GRAVY BATES FROM THE TOYKO LEAGUE JUDO FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP LEAGUE"


That doesn’t answer my question, now does it..


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The butthurt in these threads. You know instead of blowing a gasket about folk not knowing somebody and bringing up Google. Why not just throw out some must see Will stuff and keep it pushing.
> 
> That way if it's a troll attempt you didn't feed into by getting upset. But for those who are interested in finding about him they got a nice starting point to jump into.


A nice little introduction video to Will here. Will aka The Commonwealth Kingpin, Aerial Assassin, Billy Goat, Britannico.






Here's a link to what's generally regarded as his best match against Shingo Takagi for the IWGP belt at Wrestling Dontaku 2021. Meltzer's given him 19 5 stars and above match ratings, this was a 6, Will's highest mark. Kevin Kelly on commentary said this was the best match he's ever seen, and he's seen some bangers.





__





Will Ospreay vs. Shingo Takagi - NJPW.2021.05.04.Wrestling.Dontaku.2021.Day.2_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


https://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=306449很好看，两发made in japan看得我一身冷汗，比NJC那场好看！, 视频播放量 6620、弹幕量 2、点赞数 24、投硬币枚数 1、收藏人数 9、转发人数 7, 视频作者 洛可可的风格, 作者简介 随缘更新。，相关视频：Will Ospreay vs. 海野翔太，NJPW BOSJ.26 第十五日 优胜决定战 2019.06.05 Will Ospreay vs. 鹰木信悟，NJPW NEW JAPAN CUP 2021 第八日 2021.03.14 Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will...




www.bilibili.com






Will Ospreay has never wrestled a blow up doll, been smashed over the head with a light bar or appeared on Miz TV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> That doesn’t answer my question, now does it..


Your question is false dichotomy and I reject participating in its foolishness.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Your question is false dichotomy and I reject participating in its foolishness.


By watching weekly, you say there is more to AEW that WWE doesn’t give you, so I’m curious what that is. I don’t go out of my way to watch WWE, because I KNOW they don’t offer anything that agrees with my palate.

So, you DO want some vignettes, just not like WWE and overdone, but that doesn’t answer what AEW offers your taste buds that you can’t get across the street…

And for the record, I’m not trying to be argumentative, @La Parka . You obviously watch and enjoy enough to keep coming back, so I ain’t trying to tell you what you can and can’t enjoy.

I’m genuinely curious what AEW offers if you’re not wanting to enjoy in the shared universe of wrestling when that is, was, and has always been the ethos of Kenny and the Bucks’ vision.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> They should’ve had him cut a promo to introduce himself.
> 
> instead they debuted him the same way they debuted all lower card guys from NJPW, a random attack on a show that has one every week.


And a six man match on Friday night!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> And a six man match on Friday night!


One thing I WILL say is that the choice for Ospreay’s first match is really fucking odd. Trent can bump accordingly, but goddamn FTR and Bill is gonna be a major clash of styles…


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> And for the record, I’m not trying to be argumentative, @La Parka . You obviously watch and enjoy enough to keep coming back, so I ain’t trying to tell you what you can and can’t enjoy.
> 
> I’m genuinely curious what AEW offers if you’re not wanting to enjoy in the shared universe of wrestling when that is, was, and has always been the ethos of Kenny and the Bucks’ vision.


I don’t think anyone is against a shared universe.
However, for a mainstream western promotion, many fans are not familiar with these internationally based wrestlers. There needs to be some introduction.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I don’t think anyone is against a shared universe.
> However, for a mainstream western promotion, many fans are not familiar with these internationally based wrestlers. There needs to be some introduction.


And the same crowds were complaining about Darby Allin in the early days of Dynamite, Kenny Omega was considered a midcard flop, and Cody Rhodes was a God to the AEW faithful.

You give people enough time on tv, and you don’t have to spoon feed the backstory as it will wash itself out organically in time.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LMAO at the trolls living in this thread.

If you're seriously telling us you haven't heard of Will Ospreay, what you're actually doing is outing yourself as some of the biggest casual fan, WWE marks alive. Kevin Nash, Mr IHateFlippyShit himself, has mentioned Ospreay as one of his current favourites.

Get your head out of Mr McMahon's ass and take a look at what the actual wrestling industry looks like - Or alternatively, stay in your bubble and stop making out like it's someone else's fault whenever someone you have made sure you haven't heard of shows up! lol

You're like a DC fanatic that refuses to check out any Marvel, but also shows up in Marvel discussions to say "UGH! Who the FUCK is Iron Man?! Never heard of him! Sounds LAME!" Hilarious.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> And the same crowds were complaining about Darby Allin in the early days of Dynamite, Kenny Omega was considered a midcard flop, and Cody Rhodes was a God to the AEW faithful.
> 
> You give people enough time on tv, and you don’t have to spoon feed the backstory as it will wash itself out organically in time.


Darby Allin was introduced properly in the AEW universe. We got to know about his past. All the segments and vignettes he had. He’s actually someone who I would say had the best introduction in 21st century pro-wrestling.



greasykid1 said:


> LMAO at the trolls living in this thread.
> 
> If you're seriously telling us you haven't heard of Will Ospreay, what you're actually doing is outing yourself as some of the biggest casual fan, WWE marks alive. Kevin Nash, Mr IHateFlippyShit himself, has mentioned Ospreay as one of his current favourites.
> 
> ...


Oh boy another gate keeper.

“iF yOu DoNt KnOw whO OsPrEaY is Ur A cAsuAl FaN”


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> Oh boy another gate keeper.
> 
> “iF yOu DoNt KnOw whO OsPrEaY is Ur A cAsuAl FaN”


Not at all what I said. I'm not gatekeeping. I give zero shits who watches what. I just don't understand the mentality of people that actively avoid everything outside of WWE, and then shit all over things like Ospreay's debut because they personally haven't heard of him.

My previous post literally did the opposite of gatekeeping. I'm IMPLORING people to watch NJPW, so they know about these other wrestlers. There's so much more to the industry than McMahon's fever dreams.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Darby Allin was introduced properly in the AEW universe. We got to know about his past. All the segments and vignettes he had. He’s actually someone who I would say had the best introduction in 21st century pro-wrestling.


Not at first he wasn’t. He was one of Chip’s biggest complaints, always asking that they explain the character more.

They did that, but it was done through time and patience, trusting their audience to go along for the ride.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> By watching weekly, you say there is more to AEW that WWE doesn’t give you, so I’m curious what that is. I don’t go out of my way to watch WWE, because I KNOW they don’t offer anything that agrees with my palate.
> 
> So, you DO want some vignettes, just not like WWE and overdone, but that doesn’t answer what AEW offers your taste buds that you can’t get across the street…


I feel like Jericho debut in WWF is a pretty good blueprint to have for most debuts.

For a decent amount of time they teased countdown clock. The hardcore fans knew who he was but most casual fans did not. By the time he got there both the casual and the hardcore were at least expecting someone and were quickly introduced to someone with a defined character that accompanied mannerisms and different qualities. Despite WCW being 300x more known than NJPW is today, there was still an effort made to introduce Jericho to an audience that may not know of him. 

Now if you look at Wills debut it’s lacking just about everything. We don’t know anything about this man. What’s his character? How’s he talk? What’s his relationship to the two goons? What separates him from the other 10 NJPW guys that have already been featured on AEW? 

I don’t think everything needs to be explained to the audience, in some cases it’s better for there to be some sort of surprise but it seems like AEW has the same formula for every debut.

Guy / Group attacks random person, Excalibur makes a mess of his pants, JR is incredibly confused and Tony pretends like he knows who the person is and gives his “this is awesome, man” seal of approval. This group or person is then put in a random match later in the week and they blend into the crowd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> In other words, our boy Rap knows the name and now has reason to want to see some of Ospreay’s stuff. Give him the sidebar (YouTube clips) people!!


It's so much easier to get into stuff that way lol. Especially for someone like him who's apparently in a career renaissance where he's switched his style.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol. You have no problem to find a niche wrestling forum, but can’t put a little effort and find out who Ospreay is. 

Trolls were a bit more creative here back in the day.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> A nice little introduction video to Will here. Will aka The Commonwealth Kingpin, Aerial Assassin, Billy Goat, Britannico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> LMAO at the trolls living in this thread.
> 
> If you're seriously telling us you haven't heard of Will Ospreay, what you're actually doing is outing yourself as some of the biggest casual fan, WWE marks alive. Kevin Nash, Mr IHateFlippyShit himself, has mentioned Ospreay as one of his current favourites.
> 
> ...


The highest rating this year for NJPW viewership in the US was 88,000. Their most recent televised show had 46,000 viewers.

Nerds acting like this is must watch material for real wrestling fans and that anyone outside that bubble is just a WWE stooge is absolutely hilarious. WWE had more people live in attendance at WM than NJPW has viewers. No one watches that shit, not even the majority of AEW cultists. Pandering to this audience is how you run a business into the ground.

I had no idea who Will Osprey was until I heard CM Punk mention him in an interview about a year ago and I've literally lived in the city he was born. But yeah the guy who's posted on a fucking wrestling forum for 11 years is a casual. Listen to yourselves.

You people are actually a self parody. That Marvel/DC analogy couldn't make less sense given Marvel would be WWE in terms of mainstream success and NJPW is more like Aftershock Comics than fucking DC.

Utter delusion. Every word.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know who these guys are either, but I'm all for being introduced to new talent. I'm not close minded.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sidenote should the match card have been announced first? Since it's already been announced there's a partnership is their really a need to wrestling angle their way into matches on the card.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Sheik said:


> I don't know who these guys are either, but I'm all for being introduced to new talent. I'm not close minded.


That's the spirit.

Come December it's the World Cup, the world's biggest sporting event watched by billions. The majority of that audience won't know the offside rule or know the difference between a sweeper and a winger. But they'll cheer, they'll sing, they'll support a team and they'll enjoy the occasion.

Meanwhile on a message board for pretend fighting some people are losing their shit because they don't know the back story or back catalogue of a featured wrestler on a PPV they won't be buying. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Lol I refuse to believe anyone signed up to a wrestling forum doesn't know who Will Ospreay is.

Is the wrestling fanbase the only fanbase lazy enough to not actually research it's fandom?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AthleticGirth said:


> Come December it's the World Cup, the world's biggest sporting event watched by billions. The majority of that audience won't know the offside rule or know the difference between a sweeper and a winger. But they'll cheer, they'll sing, they'll support a team and they'll enjoy the occasion.


This might be the single dumbest comparison I've ever seen in my life. Worse than the guy who just compared AEW/NJPW to fucking Marvel.

The cult badly need to work on their analogies.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Lol I refuse to believe anyone signed up to a wrestling forum doesn't know who Will Ospreay is.
> 
> Is the wrestling fanbase the only fanbase lazy enough to not actually research it's fandom?


Still waiting for Batman Begins to do a video vignette that explains Ra’s Al Ghul. Lol

But most of all, I’m looking forward to them acting like Okada is a big deal, knowing those same people have never watched a single Okada match in their life.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Don’t gatekeep.


some gates are meant to be kept XD



La Parka said:


> They should’ve had him cut a promo to introduce himself.
> 
> instead they debuted him the same way they debuted all lower card guys from NJPW, a random attack on a show that has one every week.


if you knew anything about Billy you would not want him cutting a promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Who is Will Ospreay? Well, he is the type of guy you race to sign if he becomes available because he's a huge talent. Honestly, this "who?" stuff is dumb because every wrestler comes from nowhere and is an unknown quantity at first to most. In Ospreay's case, he's better known than many guys who appear out of nowhere. AEW was built on many guys who you could've said "who?" about.

OP is the kind of guy who would 've said "who is this jabronie?" when ROH regular Tyler Black debuted in WWE under the new name of Seth Rollins and when CZW hardcore star Jon Moxley debuted as Dean Ambrose. Hey, Vince's new golden boy Austin Theory debuted for that 'outlaw mudshow' CZW too.

BTW, WWE have tried to sign both Jay White and Will Ospreay.

Also, lol at people who spend hours every day on message boards not being able to Google the name of someone. You can literally learn someone's life story in 10 minutes nowadays online. It's bad faith trolling at its worst because it is so transparent and an attempt to trash the 'hardcore' fans.





__





Loading…






letmegooglethat.com





Also, banger theme.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I've heard of Will Ospreay so object less to this than with some of the lesser known people who've been popping up.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Still waiting for Batman Begins to do a video vignette that explains Ra’s Al Ghul. Lol
> 
> But most of all, I’m looking forward to them acting like Okada is a big deal, knowing those same people have never watched a single Okada match in their life.


I'm starting to think it's quite obvious that a lot of people on here are or _were _simply WWE fans and not wrestling fans.

Hence why they don't seem to have a clue about anything wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Still waiting for Batman Begins to do a video vignette that explains Ra’s Al Ghul. Lol
> 
> But most of all, I’m looking forward to them acting like Okada is a big deal, knowing those same people have never watched a single Okada match in their life.


I just got Disney Plus the other day - finally released in South Africa

I watched Hawkeye.... really good

Its funny, how in the 4th or 5th episode suddenly Natasha's sister makes an appearance wanting to kill Hawkeye. Did these FUCKERS really expect you to WATCH BLACK WIDOW in order to know who this woman was?? And did they expect you to watch the secret end credit scene in order to know WHY she wants to kill Hawkeye??!! Why is this woman now Black Widow??

the expect you to get the story as it goes along in the action and exposition??!!

the nerve!



oh... btw... they also debuted Swordsman without explaining anything - very much on the down low XD XD XD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Lol I refuse to believe anyone signed up to a wrestling forum doesn't know who Will Ospreay is.
> 
> Is the wrestling fanbase the only fanbase lazy enough to not actually research it's fandom?


It's not that crazy, there's a fuck ton of wrestling content out there let alone content in general. 

Not that much different than how there are people who truly love rap, but might not be up on a MF DOOM or Tech 9.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> It's not that crazy, there's a fuck ton of wrestling content out there let alone content in general.
> 
> Not that much different than how there are people who truly love rap, but might not be up on a MF DOOM or Tech 9.


People not worth discussing the particular subject with then. I got it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> People not worth discussing the particular subject with then. I got it


But then discussion is so limited [emoji2379].


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> It's not that crazy, there's a fuck ton of wrestling content out there let alone content in general.
> 
> Not that much different than how there are people who truly love rap, but might not be up on a MF DOOM or Tech 9.


He's full of shit. <50,000 people watch NJPW's televison.

There's a reason MJF mocked the fans who _*pretend*_ to watch NJPW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> He's full of shit. <50,000 people watch NJPW's televison.
> 
> There's a reason MJF mocked the fans who _*pretend*_ to watch NJPW.


Yes, because it's reruns on a lame cable channel (AXS where even IMPACT doesn't do big numbers despite recently being at its best in several years), and almost anyone who speaks English and gives a damn about NJPW has a NJPW World sub. Kind of like FITE TV in the UK with AEW vs. ITV. I saw matches that air on NJPW on AXS months ago, so why would I tune in?

I've watched NJPW since 1998, btw, so no pretending here.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RapShepard said:


> But then discussion is so limited [emoji2379].


If people can't educate themselves on something they apparently enjoy, they're probably not worth discussing anything with. Certainly not people I want to actually discuss wrestling with, that's for sure. Like damn, use google, use YouTube. You waste your time posting on a forum, go waste some of it educating yourself on wrestling talent.

Fuck, I don't even watch NJPW and I know who Will Ospreay is, I know who Okada is, I know who Tanahashi is.

It's actually _embarrassing_ that threads like this are even made on a wrestling forum. Just like it'd be embarrassing on a rap forum if someone posted a thread saying "Who the fuck is MF Doom?" - even more embarrassing that people who claim to be fans of AEW don't know either. They literally have a joint NJPW PPV coming up. The perfect opportunity to actually read up or watch some. Were they expecting no NJPW talent to show up?

Just my two cents.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But then discussion is so limited [emoji2379].


Those discussions aren't worth having if one side isn't willing to do basic research. We aren't talking about some random dude on the indies. If someone is on a wrestling forum, then they have seen the name Ospreay a good amount. If they chose not to look him up then that is on them.

I do think Ospreay should have cut a promo to introduce the United Empire however.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Yes, because it's reruns on a lame cable channel (AXS where even IMPACT doesn't do big numbers despite recently being at its best in several years), and almost anyone who speaks English and gives a damn about NJPW has a NJPW World sub. Kind of like FITE TV in the UK with AEW vs. ITV. I saw matches that air on NJPW on AXS months ago, so why would I tune in?
> 
> I've watched NJPW since 1998, btw, so no pretending here.


Their subscription service has 116,000 paid subscribers worldwide, the vast majority of which are based in Japan. There is no way to spin the idea that there's a significant group watching that show.

The people who post on here are already in the hardcore of wrestling fans, the people who watch NJPW are the extreme of the extreme.

It's genuinely a mathematical certainty that many of those in the cult marking out for Ospreay were doing so based on nothing but reputation and maybe youtube highlights because they sure as shit aren't watching him regularly in Japan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Their subscription service has 116,000 paid subscribers worldwide, the vast majority of which are based in Japan. There is no way to spin the idea that there's a significant group watching that show.
> 
> The people who post on here are already in the hardcore of wrestling fans, the people who watch NJPW are the extreme of the extreme.
> 
> It's genuinely a mathematical certainty that many of those in the cult marking out for Ospreay were doing so based on nothing but reputation and maybe youtube highlights because they sure as shit aren't watching him regularly in Japan.


116,000 is 1.5 year old data and they have added subs since then. They had 40,000 outside of Japan in 2018. Also, it's possible to watch Ospreay matches without having any sub. One quick YouTube search and there are full matches of him vs. Cody, vs. Riddle, vs. WALTER, vs. Dragon Lee, vs. Bandido, vs. Kenny Omega, vs. Drew Galloway/McIntyre, vs. Rey Misterio and vs. Ricochet in the top searches. It's easy to get a sample size of any wrestler nowadays without having to religiously follow a product.

By the way, a wrestler doesn't have to be well known to interest people. WCW was full of international talent with no backstory working matches under the nWo stuff and drawing numbers that WWE and AEW could only dream of today. Tanahashi's appearance last week did the highest minute-by-minute P2+ (over 1m) and P18-49 number of anything besides MJF's pipebomb on the show.

Also, enough of every single post insulting people as a 'cult' please. I don't know what @Firefromthegods would say, but it feels like personal attacks against many people without naming them.

EVERY fanbase has its radical elements, and social media is also full of what you'd describe as 'WWE cultists'. Go look at Twitter accounts like JobberNation and WWEGareth who believes that if something doesn't happen in WWE, it's irrelevant. Insulting and painting people with one brush is questionable behavior itself. There's also nothing wrong with exploring pro wrestling outside of the most convenient options.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> If people can't educate themselves on something they apparently enjoy, they're probably not worth discussing anything with. Certainly not people I want to actually discuss wrestling with, that's for sure. Like damn, use google, use YouTube. You waste your time posting on a forum, go waste some of it educating yourself on wrestling talent.
> 
> Fuck, I don't even watch NJPW and I know who Will Ospreay is, I know who Okada is, I know who Tanahashi is.
> 
> ...





Prized Fighter said:


> Those discussions aren't worth having if one side isn't willing to do basic research. We aren't talking about some random dude on the indies. If someone is on a wrestling forum, then they have seen the name Ospreay a good amount. If they chose not to look him up then that is on them.
> 
> I do think Ospreay should have cut a promo to introduce the United Empire however.


I think that's treating entertainment a little too much like homework honestly. Seeing a name in passing isn't the same as being given a real introduction. Being on a forum for anything you're going to come across a lot of names frequently, you can't reasonably be expected to check them all out. 

Which is why I said earlier these type of threads are better met with suggestion a starting point. I think the whole "how don't you know already" and "look for yourself" inadvertently just ends up hurting the person in question.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I think you're on the wrong site mate. This Wrestling Forum, not Google...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I just got Disney Plus the other day - finally released in South Africa
> 
> I watched Hawkeye.... really good
> 
> ...


Also, Miyazaki expects and encourages gamers to find guides online in order to complete game quests in Elden Ring.... No wonder it has only sold over 12 million copies, is just considered best game of the year (so far) and the most successful in the history of fromsoft games, critically and commercially. 

What an idiot.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

A nobody.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

3venflow said:


> 116,000 is 1.5 year old data and they have added subs since then. They had 40,000 outside of Japan in 2018. Also, it's possible to watch Ospreay matches without having any sub. One quick YouTube search and there are full matches of him vs. Cody, vs. Riddle, vs. WALTER, vs. Dragon Lee, vs. Bandido, vs. Kenny Omega, vs. Drew Galloway/McIntyre, vs. Rey Misterio and vs. Ricochet in the top searches. It's easy to get a sample size of any wrestler nowadays without having to religiously follow a product.
> 
> By the way, a wrestler doesn't have to be well known to interest people. WCW was full of international talent with no backstory working matches under the nWo stuff and drawing numbers that WWE and AEW could only dream of today. Tanahashi's appearance last week did the highest minute-by-minute P2+ (over 1m) and P18-49 number of anything besides MJF's pipebomb on the show.
> 
> ...


It's an asinine thing to say I'm fine with it being called out. Just like the bot stuff


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Jay Trotter said:


> "Who"?
> 
> It's always the first word out of my mouth when the NJPW wrestlers make their debut on AEW TV. And the announcers except us to know who these guys are on the spot cause "some" smarks in the crowd are acting like it's The Rock. Vast majority have no clue about them. Never watched it. Not going to start. Forbidden Door needs to be the end of all this. TK will get a wakeup call when the PPV buyrate comes back. Focus on trying to balance out and better rotate your own AEW roster of talent. Same with ROH. Move it all to Dark. Keep it off Dynamite and Rampage.


“Oh my gosh! It’s Shawn o’ Shaunessy!”

“That man is a legend in Japan. He has won at least a dozen SuperPowerfulMasterforce Perfect championships!”


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Google told me he's this guy
> 
> View attachment 124551


Google told me he's this guy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Will Ospreay is one of the best wrestlers currently in the business right now. He's most well known for his in-ring ability in NJPW, and over the past few years has put on some of the most spectacular matches out there right now, as he's matured and bulked up some, dropping his acrobatic high flying style and adding more brawling and viciousness to become one of the better all rounded performers they got. See some of his matches below that were critically acclaimed all over the internet:

Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. from the NJPW Cup in 2021. - These two has tremendous chemistry and have had a laundry list of spectacular matches, with a terrific styles clash given Sabre's more technical, submission based style while Ospreay has way more power and explosiveness to him. 

Shingo Takagi vs. Will Ospreay from NJPW Wrestle Dontaku 2021 - Will meets one of the toughest brawlers in the business in Shingo, and they also have had a ton of great matches full of hard hitting moves and wonderful sequences.

Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada from Wrestle Kingdom 15 - This was from this year, and many still consider it to be the best match of 2022 so far. He took Okada to the very limit here, and brought out the best in Okada in a thrilling back and forth match.

He's also leaned into this cocky arrogant prick character as a leader of his multi-continental faction in United Empire, and his promos and overall character work has improved a ton, although NJPW does not prioritze this as highly as a WWE or AEW would. Here's a promo he cut at one of NJPW's US shows, months after he was forced to relinqush the title due to injury and overall frustration in the company that was rumored at the time. Also during this time, NJPW had abandoned their original IWGP title for a brand new one with a brand new lineage. 






So I guess that should explain it decently well I suppose.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't even know who Jay White is other than the times that I think he was on Dynamite


You're missing out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Some people would have these shows leading into Forbidden Door be like 50% vignettes


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's treating entertainment a little too much like homework honestly. Seeing a name in passing isn't the same as being given a real introduction. Being on a forum for anything you're going to come across a lot of names frequently, you can't reasonably be expected to check them all out.
> 
> Which is why I said earlier these type of threads are better met with suggestion a starting point. I think the whole "how don't you know already" and "look for yourself" inadvertently just ends up hurting the person in question.


It is only homework if that person feels they need a wrestler's full history to understand them. They could just as easily watch the story playing out on TV and just based their opinion on that starting point. However, I can understand if someone wants proper follow up after the debut to continue the story in front of them.

In terms of Ospreay, Excalibur said who he is, what group he is with, and what company he came from. That same company has a join show with AEW coming up, so there is reason for Ospreay to show up. What more backstory would someone need to invest in the story that played out on Dynamite? Certainly, if someone liked what they saw and wants to do additional research, then by all means. Also, if they want suggestions then feel free to ask. From here, I do think you have to give Ospreay a mic to get over whatever match he is having at Forbidden Door.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Someone who has a smaller bank account than Seth Rollins.


But most likely a bigger dick😉


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

AEaw just assumes that everyone would watch New Japan and know who he is.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Some people would have these shows leading into Forbidden Door be like 50% vignettes


It saddens me that in 2000 we would have likely got a thread on here that said "Who's Tazz?" after the Royal Rumble.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

They explained as much as needed to be explained when he walked out. This act every week where people on here pretend to either be deaf and/or stupid is funny.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Top bins said:


> AEaw just assumes that everyone would watch New Japan and know who he is.


bad assumption. I’ve never watched NJPW


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> The highest rating this year for NJPW viewership in the US was 88,000. Their most recent televised show had 46,000 viewers.
> 
> Nerds acting like this is must watch material for real wrestling fans and that anyone outside that bubble is just a WWE stooge is absolutely hilarious. WWE had more people live in attendance at WM than NJPW has viewers. No one watches that shit, not even the majority of AEW cultists. Pandering to this audience is how you run a business into the ground.
> 
> ...


LOL
OK

You're really making out my comments to be more malicious than they were. I am aware of how many US viewers NJPW gets. I will say one more time that I just think people should watch it more, as "that shit", as you call it, is some of the best actual wrestling available to watch.

I get that people like you really want this WWE/AEW divide to be as exaggerated and angry as possible, and you will post crap like this to further that. But really, as I also said before, I really don't care what you watch. I just think it's idiotic to choose not to get info about something, and then go online and say "WILL WHO?!" the way that OP did.

AEW is essentially a promotion for Indy marks. There has been constant references to NJPW (and others) since the start, with even more since the forbidden door stuff started, and with way more obscure wrestlers appearing than Ospreay. People are only jumping on board now because they know that Ospreay is considered to be one of the best wrestlers today, and they enjoy shitting on stuff like that.

End of the day, people can like whoever they like. But this silly stuff is unnecessary,


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’ve never heard of him or anyone really from njpw (except okada), but I have heard he is good.

I love fresh faces in wrestling. Gives us new match ups etc…

Its funny, AEW gets criticised for being made up of ex wwe wrestlers and nobody’s. What other wrestlers are there to choose from? Every wrestler out there is either ex wwe or a nobody.

The nobody’s can only become somebody’s if they are given a go.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> I’ve never heard of him or anyone really from njpw (except okada), but I have heard he is good.
> 
> I love fresh faces in wrestling. Gives us new match ups etc…
> 
> ...


Same people would've clamored for John Morrison and Sheamus over Darby and MJF if those two had been available at the start of AEW, because they were 'starz' and not 'who!?!?!'.

I 100% agree, fresh faces are great. I mean, I've seen these New Japan guys many times, but seeing them on AEW TV feels very unique and some of them have the tools to cross over very well.

WCW and ECW used to introduce me to wrestlers from here, there and everywhere all the time, and I loved it.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Some guys that knows how to flip but knows nothing about ring psychology


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Some guys that knows how to flip but knows nothing about ring psychology


Not true. Just like when others said Jay White was some “flippy guy”. Will Ospreay has completely reworked his entire gimmick, head to toe. To label him in such a way is such a disservice to how good he is.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> LOL
> OK
> 
> You're really making out my comments to be more malicious than they were. I am aware of how many US viewers NJPW gets. I will say one more time that I just think people should watch it more, as "that shit", as you call it, is some of the best actual wrestling available to watch.
> ...


Hilarious.

First of I wasn't using "that shit" maliciously, just casually. I've never watched NJPW and never will so I have no opinion of it whatsoever.

I have no stake in the AEW/WWE divide at all. Both companies are trash. One has some potential not to be which makes it even more frustrating that their mark of a booker constantly fucks everything up.

You are missing my point entirely. I'm not gonna watch an AEW show without MJF/Punk either way but it's an absolutely _atrocious _idea from a business perspective to work your televised product around a company no one really cares about, not even most of the people who pretend to. It's actively sabotaging the company - Not only will it not bring in new viewership but it will likely alienate the more casual viewers of the existing product - The 150,000 or so viewers that fluctuate in and out.

The fact that AEW think their fans should be researching the internet to know who the likes of Danhausen, NJPW stars or ROH wrestlers are speaks to their ambition or lack thereof. Of course people can like whoever they want and by extension they can dislike whoever as well. Don't be surprised when wrestling fans who watch the show every week complain about guys they've never heard of being pushed ahead of some other wrestlers they may actually be invested in. You are right that that AEW is a promotion for Indy marks - I just don't think it should be.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Everyone always asks "Who's Will Ospreay". No one ever asks "How's Will Ospreay".


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Probably the biggest western wrestler in the world outside of WWE and AEW. Either him or Jay White.


If you can't sell out arenas in the USA it don't matter.

F Japan


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Teemu™ said:


> Everyone always asks "Who's Will Ospreay". No one ever asks "How's Will Ospreay".


What is Will Ospreay?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> If you can't sell out arenas in the USA it don't matter.
> 
> F Japan


How quickly people forget Pearl Harbour. Disgusting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> If you can't sell out arenas in the USA it don't matter.
> 
> F Japan


Technically speaking, Jay White sold out MSG (although people expected Kenny at first) and drew a bigger crowd there than any WWE has done since 2015.

Ospreay vs. Mox also recently drew 2,300 in Illinois, which is more than the 'best of the rest' promotions (IMPACT, MLW, NWA) are doing right now. Slammiversary has sold 360 tickets.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> If you can't sell out arenas in the USA it don't matter.
> 
> F Japan


So no one outside of WWE/AEW matters? Shit logic.

And as posted above both of these guys have had success in America as draws.


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

I don't follow NJPW like I used too; but I know who the guy is,if you're a wrestling fan and not a "WWE drone" you'd have respect for these guys who have been busting their ass,like Ospreay for his entire adulthood.

I remember what year he started,guy has been a name in the business for some time. Just because he's never been in TNA or WWE doesn't mean he's one of those new flippy guys,he's the original high flyers of this generation.

He's certainly not a botch king like Cm punk,if they want an Indy darling as champion might as well make it Will.

I don't get the general consensus that NJPW legends such as Ospreay getting their shine on national tv,is a bad thing.

It's almost like most fans are "new", the other day some guy compared early TNA to AEW. Basically saying they had the same problems,TNA didn't pass until Bubba ray won the world title,then they buried Cage for Tessa Blanchard (ugh). Then they went under officially after years of a good product.

Unlike AEW who isn't even 5 years in; already they're getting complaints from their network. 


Apples and zucchinis. Not the same.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, Forbidden Door is just the beginning of their ongoing relationship with NJPW (which should continue).
> 
> For the record, the upcoming ppv is already sold out apparently attendance-wise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

He is a wrestler gymnast.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm still genuinely in shock at the amount of people genuinely upset with OP over a harmless troll. Like genuinely getting upset. 

"iF yOu dOnT kNoW oSpReAy yOuRe nOt a wrEsTlInG FaN!!!!"

"REEEEEEEEEEE GOOGLE IS A THING YA KNOW!!"

Imagine being that genuinely upset over a wrestling opinion. Goes to show how some of y'all take this shit way too seriously. I know who Will Ospreay is but that's not gonna stop me from going "Who?" because I know it pisses you marks off. 

Stop taking this shit so seriously.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He's one of the finest in-ring performers of the current generation. He ain't no joke and I'm glad that he's finally getting some American exposure and that too from AEW and not WWE.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm still genuinely in shock at the amount of people genuinely upset with OP over a harmless troll. Like genuinely getting upset.
> 
> "iF yOu dOnT kNoW oSpReAy yOuRe nOt a wrEsTlInG FaN!!!!"
> 
> ...


it honestly seems your more upset than the “marks”.

And I “genuinely” mean that. (Just joking)


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Teemu™ said:


> Everyone always asks "Who's Will Ospreay". No one ever asks "How's Will Ospreay".


ok, this made me legit belly laugh. Thank you

OT: I don't understand what more AEW could've done to tell you who Will is. A video package? I mean I guess. But excalibur practically blew him the entire time he was out there. If you didn't get any idea as to who he might be, you weren't listening


----------



## itsfiveoh2 (9 mo ago)

@PhenomenalOne11 

God forbid people defend their hobbies and interests.

You're also a hypocrite, people can't get upset over an uneducated post,yet you can get upset over the fact most are upset? You're one big walking contradiction.

We can take this "shit" seriously all the pluck we want bro. Who are you the entertainment police? And one more thing I wear my wrestling "shit" outside and I bring my championship belts with me to parties. 

Because you know why? I'm an individual and I am not ashamed of my favorite sport/soap O.

AND IF YOU AIN'T DOWN WITH THAT I GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA!!

Now tell me you can dig that...

SUCCKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAA!

😎🙃🙃😎😎🙃


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AEWs product as a whole is more for the Hardcore fans. Other than the Jericho's and Moxley's that more casual wrestling fans may know from WWE the product is catered like 90% for the hardcore fans that spend most of their free time obsessing over wrestling beyond WWE and AEW long enough to know who Ospreay is.

I am not an Ospreay fan. Have been critical of what little I have seen of him in the past but apparently he has changed or "evolved" during his time in wrestling and ill give him a fair chance.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is only homework if that person feels they need a wrestler's full history to understand them. They could just as easily watch the story playing out on TV and just based their opinion on that starting point. However, I can understand if someone wants proper follow up after the debut to continue the story in front of them.
> 
> In terms of Ospreay, Excalibur said who he is, what group he is with, and what company he came from. That same company has a join show with AEW coming up, so there is reason for Ospreay to show up. What more backstory would someone need to invest in the story that played out on Dynamite? Certainly, if someone liked what they saw and wants to do additional research, then by all means. Also, if they want suggestions then feel free to ask. From here, I do think you have to give Ospreay a mic to get over whatever match he is having at Forbidden Door.


These are the same goddamned people who used to cry that Darby Allin didn’t have a backstory explaining why he wore face paint on only half of his face, or why he lived so wrecklessly.

3 years later, and they have explained all of that so well that Darby is the guy CM fucking Punk hand selects to be his first match after 7 years.

Let the fucking story unfold. AEW has earned that respect..


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> These are the same goddamned people who used to cry that Darby Allin didn’t have a backstory explaining why he wore face paint on only half of his face, or why he lived so wrecklessly.
> 
> 3 years later, and they have explained all of that so well that Darby is the guy CM fucking Punk hand selects to be his first match after 7 years.
> 
> Let the fucking story unfold. AEW has earned that respect..


Exactly!

These people are also the same ones to cry foul when AEW signs a WWE wrestler that is "known" to them. So they want a unicorn that is both known to the border audience and has not wrestled in WWE. Can't wait to see who that mystery person is.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Probably the biggest western wrestler in the world outside of WWE and AEW. Either him or Jay White.


Didn’t hear of any . At least every one heard of Kenny omega of he appeared


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

The guy who thinks he's a wrestler and not an actor.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Smithy.89 said:


> Didn’t hear of any . At least every one heard of Kenny omega of he appeared


Will Ospreay just turned 29 and now you know who he is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Exactly!
> 
> These people are also the same ones to cry foul when AEW signs a WWE wrestler that is "known" to them. So they want a unicorn that is both known to the border audience and has not wrestled in WWE. Can't wait to see who that mystery person is.


The Great Kenneth “BY GOD!!!” Omega Return of 2022 (or later) will suffice.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Why is a possible AEW/NJPW combined PPV getting so much hate on this forum? Many fans on Reddit, twitter ect... are really excited about it. People saying "no one cares" as if they speak for everyone just exposes themselves that this forum lives in their own bubble compared to everyone else. This has been a dream of fans for many years, it's deemed to hopefully better than the MSG show with ROH.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

He looks like the real thing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> Why is a possible AEW/NJPW combined PPV getting so much hate on this forum? Many fans on Reddit, twitter ect... are really excited about it. People saying "no one cares" as if they speak for everyone just exposes themselves that this forum lives in their own bubble compared to everyone else. This has been a dream of fans for many years, it's deemed to hopefully better than the MSG show with ROH.



Reddit? You mean Squaredcircle? That place is one big AEW circle jerk. You say even one remotely negative thing you better be prepared for 50 down votes. I've been banned from there for years because I made one little joke about Sonny Kiss when he was on the show so often in its early stages. I find here to be a good balance and you can actually have spirited debate.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


We get it. You don't watch wrestling outside of the WWE bubble. You don't know anyone.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> We get it. You don't watch wrestling outside of the WWE bubble. You don't know anyone.



Well he obviously watches AEW. Is that in the WWE bubble? I'm a big MMA fan. I only watch UFC and Bellator when they have big names on. Am I some stupid casual in a bubble because I don't stay up til 3 am pirating a ONE FC stream with fights between two dudes who's name I can't pronounce? Some people work for a living and have families and shit and can't watch the newest 3 hour NJPW show on their streaming site which is horrendous btw because they don't care about it because streaming makes no money for them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

izhack111 said:


> AEW dont care about casuals


Can't care about something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Can't care about something that doesn't exist.


Well apparently people who are not familiar with some guy from Japan are casuals. And that’s the majority of people who watch WWE/AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Well apparently people who are not familiar with some guy from Japan are casuals. And that’s the majority of people who watch WWE/AEW.





bdon said:


> Honestly, why do you watch AEW…? I want answers. I want to understand what it is that AEW is offering you as a fan that the WWE doesn’t do better for your particular tastes.
> 
> WWE focuses solely on casuals who WANT to stick within the confines of the WWE universe, happy to pretend wrestling does not exist elsewhere. When they debut a character, commentary will spoon feed every ounce of information to you. They will give you video vignette on top of video vignette in anticipation of said character. And if you somehow missed any of that information, you will get plenty of replays with commentary once again spoon feeding all of the information to fill in the dots for the casual mind that wants to play along with the idea that WWE Universe is the only wrestling that exists.
> 
> So, I really want an answer. Why do you watch AEW..?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Y'all should spend more time watching the links I have in my post and less time arguing.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Another dork from Japan. Generic as they come. Anime humour. 30 minute workrate matches. You know the drill...

Looks like he should be handing out party flyers in Ibiza. Remember when wrestling had larger than life characters?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's an Ospreay match on cable TV tonight in America and it ruled pretty hard. English commentary, American crowd (2,650 fans).

Tanahashi vs. Ospreay vs. Moxley vs. Juice for the IWGP U.S. Title

and

Okada & Rocky Romero vs. Jay White & Hikuleo

All but Okada and Juice Robinson have been on AEW quite recently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534898111738523650


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Google told me he's this guy
> 
> View attachment 124551


Nah.. This guy
Another flippy gymnast 









And yes, I know it has been some years since he did this gymnastic routine with RIchochet, so all the fanboys can spare their "Oh, but he changed his style."


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

People here think that selling out arenas in japan doesn't matter because aMeRiCa Is AlL tHaT mAtTeRs. American's aren't as important as they think themselves to be.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So no one outside of WWE/AEW matters? Shit logic.
> 
> And as posted above both of these guys have had success in America as draws.


Not as much as IWC fans try to make us all believe they do. I'm tired of seeing guys like Jay White introduced like the second coming of Hogan and then coming out to crickets. If you don't have AAA main event potential here in the states than what's there to be excited about? Ospreay is another bland looking dude who can wrestle...yawn. 


To me, getting over in Japan is irrelevant when discussing American wrestling promotions. They'll come in for a few dream matches and then fade away into obscurity. Very few of these guys are ever worth the hype they get in the end of it all. This is coming from a Omega fan btw.

AEW should just stay the course with what they have and stop interrupting the flow of things bringing in new shiny toys every other week.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

But I’m enjoying the intruders.

im not seeing this as my lack of enjoyment. I’m trying to look at it from a wider POV.
@bdon


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well he obviously watches AEW. Is that in the WWE bubble? I'm a big MMA fan. I only watch UFC and Bellator when they have big names on. Am I some stupid casual in a bubble because I don't stay up til 3 am pirating a ONE FC stream with fights between two dudes who's name I can't pronounce? Some people work for a living and have families and shit and can't watch the newest 3 hour NJPW show on their streaming site which is horrendous btw because they don't care about it because streaming makes no money for them.


Yeah that's fair if you don't know about other wrestlers outside of just the big North American companies but you aren't the only one watching. Wrestling exists outside of WWE and AEW. You don't have to watch it but let's not pretend it doesn't exist just to appeal to the casuals. It's not for you but hardcore fans appreciate it. I wouldn't even say I'm a hardcore fan but I've watched some New Japan and know some of the names.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> But I’m enjoying the intruders.
> 
> im not seeing this as my lack of enjoyment. I’m trying to look at it from a wider POV.
> @bdon


Care to explain further..?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah that's fair if you don't know about other wrestlers outside of just the big North American companies but you aren't the only one watching. Wrestling exists outside of WWE and AEW. You don't have to watch it but let's not pretend it doesn't exist just to appeal to the casuals. It's not for you but hardcore fans appreciate it. I wouldn't even say I'm a hardcore fan but I've watched some New Japan and know some of the names.



Of course it exists. I'm a paid NJPWworld subscriber and have been for years. A couple things, the site sucks. I can't even watch it on Microsoft Edge on my Xbox one anymore because it literally crashes my entire console every time. Every time. I have to use some third party browser with ads everywhere to even get it to work reasonably well. There's also been plenty of nights I wanna watch a show and just never get around to it because I'm just too tired from work and pass out.


My point is I get people who dont wanna go through the effort of having to do research to watch a wrestling show. To cast those people aside as dumb casuals who don't matter is not the way to grow a company.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

W


bdon said:


> Care to explain further..?


Do you believe The majority of AEW fans know every intruder who walks through the door? No of course not.

however do you think they’ll go away and Google who it is? Very unlikely.

will they be upset their fav is pushed to the side for these temporary intruders? Hell yes


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> W
> 
> Do you believe The majority of AEW fans know every intruder who walks through the door? No of course not.
> 
> ...


Who has been pushed aside in favor of others? The Forbidden Door is a PPV for both companies.

So, I don’t follow that line of thinking, especially not when Adam Cole is still getting fucking TV time. A lot more egregious shit than a few momentary surprise debuts getting tv time.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Who has been pushed aside in favor of others? The Forbidden Door is a PPV for both companies.
> 
> So, I don’t follow that line of thinking, especially not when Adam Cole is still getting fucking TV time. A lot more egregious shit than a few momentary surprise debuts getting tv time.


I hate Cole but he’s got fans

I’m thinking of guys like Darby, Sammy, PNP. Guys who have got fans and should be in feuds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I hate Cole but he’s got fans
> 
> I’m thinking of guys like Darby, Sammy, PNP. Guys who have got fans and should be in feuds.


Darby, Sammy, and PNP lost flavor of the month airtime the minute Punk, Bryan, and Cole came along. That isn’t a NJPW problem. That’s a problem that started before Forbidden Door was announced.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Darby, Sammy, and PNP lost flavor of the month airtime the minute Punk, Bryan, and Cole came along. That isn’t a NJPW problem. That’s a problem that started before Forbidden Door was announced.


Honestly Ill give you that. You’re right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Honestly Ill give you that. You’re right.


Which is why I haven’t watched fully since Full Gear: when Omega went down, it seemed like anyone without experience in the E was left on an island to fend for themselves when it comes to airtime.

Kenny needs to return as quick as possible.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Is this an IWC forum?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...



He stands for HUSTLE, LOYALTY and RESPECT!! Wordlife choke on deeez Nuts. You my friend are going to mark the fuck out when he comes out in rainbow colour.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you believe The majority of AEW fans know every intruder who walks through the door? No of course not.


Yes they do, cause the majority of AEW fans were fans of other wrestling that got tired of WWEs stale product. Thats what made All In successful in the first place. AEW caters to that audience that likes indy wrestling, new Japan, lucha etc. 

I expect Rush to get a nice pop when he debuts and if Bandido comes to AEW he'll get a good pop too


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

The respect for Mysterio at the end 👏


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here are some impressive wrestling sequences from Will Ospreay:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/uaukl8


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/toa9ke


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/rwo2to


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/hjaobz


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m7oxid


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Gwi1890 said:


> Is this an IWC forum?


Yeah. But what you're seeing is the kind of blatant localism a certain segment of (generally) Americans are prone to. 

If it's not a big deal in America it doesn't really count. 

Before AEW, plenty of people people talked shit about Omega being a nobody from Japan, meanwhile the guy is headlining 38 000 in the Tokyo Dome in 2019. That's nothing to sneeze at considering how niche wrestling has become, even in Japan. 

But for some people he was just some "NJPW curtain-jerker" 

Fuck that kind of lame ass mentality.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah. But what you're seeing is the kind of blatant localism a certain segment of (generally) Americans are prone to.
> 
> If it's not a big deal in America it doesn't really count.
> 
> ...


And despite being the guy during AEW’s most lucrative ratings period, capped off by headlining the biggest non-WWE audience in 20+ years with Bryan, he still gets shit on. Was set to headline the previous best at MSG, but was replaced with Jay White.

If you don’t have E experience, you must be a nobody. Meanwhile, the E boys have dropped Dynamite’s ratings back below a million fairly consistently. Way to go Punk, Bryan, Adam Cole, Malakai Black, and company!


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah. But what you're seeing is the kind of blatant localism a certain segment of (generally) Americans are prone to.
> 
> If it's not a big deal in America it doesn't really count.
> 
> ...



True, what’s laughable is OP is posting in the WWE section excited about the return of John Cena, don’t get me wrong I respect John and all but he’s probably responsible for what wrestling is these day a niche product, a big reason so many turned to watch Indy wrestling and New Japan, Will Osprey probably wouldn’t be here and over if it wasn’t for the OP’s hero lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know who Will Ospreay is from wrestling news sites. I haven't really watched much of his matches though. The only NJPW show I watch every year is Wrestle Kingdom these days lol!, I really should be watching their other big shows too but can't find the time after watching WWE, NXT, AEW & Impact.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's Ospreay vs Okada from the last Wrestle Kingdom. Fantastic match.






I agree though AEW needs to update their game and showing vignettes of these guy's abilities. A 60 second thing. Can't be that hard, surely they can use NJPW clips.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course it exists. I'm a paid NJPWworld subscriber and have been for years. A couple things, the site sucks. I can't even watch it on Microsoft Edge on my Xbox one anymore because it literally crashes my entire console every time. Every time. I have to use some third party browser with ads everywhere to even get it to work reasonably well. There's also been plenty of nights I wanna watch a show and just never get around to it because I'm just too tired from work and pass out.
> 
> 
> My point is I get people who dont wanna go through the effort of having to do research to watch a wrestling show. To cast those people aside as dumb casuals who don't matter is not the way to grow a company.


im not saying they are dumb casuals, but thats just one aspect of the show. There is stuff in there for casuals, I dont see an issue with them bringing in stars from other companies. People might not know them but they can get to know them. Where I will kind of agree with others is they are doing a poor job presenting these new guys as if they expect everyone to know them. No harm in doing vignettes just to introduce before debuting stars from Japan. Make a little video package showing highlights of his career so people kinda know what to expect.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He's a British wrestler who wrestles in Japan and is very well regarded. He's come to AEW to kick some arse. What more do you want to know from a 10 minute segment? It's a perfectly simple story.

I've watched 2 or 3 NJPW shows in my life by the way.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534792713832476673


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

No, you don’t have to know and you don’t have to care for him. Go watch other wrestling shows and stop being a loyalist


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> View attachment 124534
> FUCK THE CASUALS!


Say it one more time!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I looked him up, OP.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I looked him up, OP.


This outdated video is what you chose over the dozens of highlights/clips/GIFs that other fans have been sharing to properly introduce Will Ospreay to newer folks on here?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> This outdated video is what you chose over the dozens of highlights/clips/GIFs that other fans have been sharing to properly introduce Will Ospreay to newer folks on here?



“Just look him up!”

_Short time later_

“I didn’t mean that!”


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Just look him up!”
> 
> _Short time later_
> 
> “I didn’t mean that!”


There's no pleasing some people on here


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Just look him up!”
> 
> _Short time later_
> 
> “I didn’t mean that!”


Who the fuck is Bruiser Brodie? 

Weak sauce bitch that couldn't actually work a match besides brawling, and never cut a good promo in his life. No wonder he went to Japan.

He was so scared to work a microphone! What a fucking boring asshole -- or was he just enough of an actual asshole nobody wanted to hire him and he got stabbed for trying to big league the wrong people in a strange country. 

Just look him up!!! 

/s


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Who the fuck is Bruiser Brodie?
> 
> Weak sauce bitch that couldn't actually work a match besides brawling, and never cut a good promo in his life. No wonder he went to Japan.
> 
> ...




You seem quite upset. Is everything ok?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You seem quite upset. Is everything ok?


Yeah, just being a snarky dick cuz its seemingly in fashion here. 

Note the /s for sarcasm.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> “Just look him up!”
> 
> _Short time later_
> 
> “I didn’t mean that!”


I mean it would kinda be the same as looking up Mick Foley and only going by when he was doing goofy shit as Dude Love.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah, just being a snarky dick cuz its seemingly in fashion here.
> 
> Note the /s for sarcasm.




The /s would more poetically stand for "steaming" since you seem to be quite upset not everyone is bowing down to the legendary Will Ospreay's name.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The /s would more poetically stand for "steaming" since you seem to be quite upset not everyone is bowing down to the legendary Will Ospreay's name.


Based on what? I think I've got like 3 posts in this thread, and one of them is basically just a gif and the other one is goofing.

Ospreay is a great wrestler and a pretty solid promo as a heel. I just find this whole "who is this jabronie!?" shit kind of ridiculous. The only reason anybody pulls that card on someone like Ospreay, is to try and start shit.

Dude's on an old fashion forum for wrestling and he's never heard the name or seen a clip -- yeah that's bullshit.

If he honestly wanted to know.. he's on the internet, just google a highlight reel.

But OP just wanted to start some shit and call someone a vanilla midget, so he could feel better about being a WWE fan, or something, I dunno what the fuck is wrong with some people.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean it would kinda be the same as looking up Mick Foley and only going by when he was doing goofy shit as Dude Love.


That's why curation is important.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Based on what? I think I've got like 3 posts in this thread, and one of them is basically just a gif and the other one is goofing.
> 
> Ospreay is a great wrestler and a pretty solid promo as a heel. I just find this whole "who is this jabronie!?" shit kind of ridiculous. The only reason anybody pulls that card on someone like Ospreay, is to try and start shit.
> 
> ...


I don't know who he is and honestly I don't care because I am not interested in NJPW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Traditionally when these international interpromotional shows have occurred they haven't been hyped up big on TV. TNA used to be involved in the Jan 4 Tokyo Dome shows for NJPW but TNA didn't change their TV to make it all about that, WCW the same, WWE the same, ECW the same etc etc.

What we're doing right now is kind of the equivalent of watching say...The Simpsons and suddenly this character turns up:










And people are like "Whoa, wait a minute, who the fuck is this Hannakappa character?" and like 10% of the Simpsons fanbase who are super into cartoons are like "Fucking learn to Google idiot, that's clearly Hannakappa here is a bunch of their achievements! Why should Homer have to hand feed you everything?!" whilst the other 90% of the audience are left confused.




JasmineAEW said:


> Imagine being a casual fan. You want everything hand-fed to you because you’re either too lazy or too stupid to research wrestlers that you’re not familiar with. Yet, at the same time, you think you know more about how a wrestling promotion should be run than the actual people who are in the business. You’re not really a wrestling fan but you want everything catered to you. And when you don’t get your way, you bitch and whine and scream, “I’m done!” But the next week, you come back for more.


Some people legit don't have the time or interest to Google who a wrestler is, I'm happy to do it because I'm passionate about it but there are fans out there who kind of just want to get in, watch a 2 hour program and get out.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I don't know who he is and honestly I don't care because I am not interested in NJPW.


I mean, that awesome 6-tag main event (which had Will Ospreay in it) in tonight's Rampage episode should give newer folks a good reason to care about the guy along with NJPW too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, that awesome 6-tag main event (which had Will Ospreay in it) in tonight's Rampage episode should give newer folks a good reason to care about the guy along with NJPW too.


But many people don't care about in ring work. I know you do but having a big hot six man tag match doesn't matter to most wrestling fans.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's the United Empire's entrance from Rampage earlier tonight (to anyone who either hasn't seen this part yet, or can't watch the show atm):


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> But many people don't care about in ring work. I know you do but having a big hot six man tag match doesn't matter to most wrestling fans.


Exactly I prefer actual larger than life stars, strictly wrestling is boring


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There’s a show for that.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Look,i know who Will Ospreay is.but most AEW fans want to see AEW people not NJPW


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I looked him up, OP.


Ok this was very entertaining. Had me laughing hard so thank you.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


Its not for hardcore fans - its for real wrestling fans.
I can't think of another company like WWE where the fans think nothing exists outside of their little bubble, its like a football fan who supports New York City FC claiming to know nothing about Real Madrid or Barcelona!


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> New York City FC claiming to know nothing about Real Madrid or Barcelona!


It’s more like asking who is Barcelona’s assistant manager or second choice goalkeeper.

Outside of the stars, I wouldn’t know who is in either team. The same would go for most football fans, they know their squad but the other teams in the Premier League? The threats, the standout players yes. But not every squad player.

This is like Otaku thinking you should know every other top anime because you liked Dragonball.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks like a CAW. Am I supposed to care about him? Or pretend to know who he is? This whole NJPW stuff really needs to end soon because I have no idea who any of these guys are...This NJPW stuff is more for the hardcore fans I guess...


Spot on. The guy looked nothing super special not near as good as PAC anyway who is the better know UK wrestler. Underwhelming like Jay White debut was too. I don't care about these people and don't want to watch them. The most impressive guy out of the 3 in this match was the big guy, a sort of wish list JBL. These matches make no sense have no build and have people in the no one cares about apart from the odd hardcore japanese fan. Why would I be interested in watching Okada when they have told or shown me nothing about him. It's not my job to Google the obscure talent its aews to build them up as something that I want to see.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cosmo77 said:


> Look,i know who Will Ospreay is.but most AEW fans want to see AEW people not NJPW


Very true.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Nacho Esqueleto said:


> Its not for hardcore fans - its for real wrestling fans.
> I can't think of another company like WWE where the fans think nothing exists outside of their little bubble, its like a football fan who supports New York City FC claiming to know nothing about Real Madrid or Barcelona!


No in World Terms njpw is very insular and doesn't travel well. Continuing the football metaphor in terms of success wwe are Brazil and aew are like Belgium whereas njpw are a big deal in their own region so like a USA or something. Nobody mainstream really cares about them basically.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The main problem is aew is not established enough and using it's huge roster right to be dedicating TV time to wrestlers from other promotions that are only around for short spells before disappearing of aew TV for months or maybe even never again.

You got rampage ratings in a big slump and dynamite ratings not really growing since the short term bounce of bryan and punk debuts. The interim champ thing could have been great but is being wasted on a niche ppv and one half of the bracket wasted on two Japanese acts that ain't going to do nothings for aew's long term product, in fact it is even less interesting than if it had involved aew wrestlers that would make it worth investing in to see who would get to the final to face moxley.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm still genuinely in shock at the amount of people genuinely upset with OP over a harmless troll. Like genuinely getting upset.
> 
> "iF yOu dOnT kNoW oSpReAy yOuRe nOt a wrEsTlInG FaN!!!!"
> 
> ...


Wait, we're _not_ meant to take wrestling seriously?

So why do you seemingly care so much about wrestling psychology? If ultimately we're not supposed to take it all seriously? 

Does that mean wrestling is simply.... for fun?

Not having a dig at you of course. You just seem to be a walking contradiction.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Cosmo77 said:


> Look,i know who Will Ospreay is.but most AEW fans want to see AEW people not NJPW


They literally have a PPV to build towards that's titled "AEW x NJPW: Forbidden Door" ...

Which, I remind you, sold out instantly with a $1,000,000 gate. There's clearly demand from somewhere.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

zorori said:


> It’s more like asking who is Barcelona’s assistant manager or second choice goalkeeper.
> 
> Outside of the stars, I wouldn’t know who is in either team. The same would go for most football fans, they know their squad but the other teams in the Premier League? The threats, the standout players yes. But not every squad player.
> 
> This is like Otaku thinking you should know every other top anime because you liked Dragonball.


Terrible analogy. Ospreay's a former IWGP champion, that's a belt than still means something, and is one of the most praised and admired workers by his peers and the wrestling commentariat. New Japan's not this niche mysterious promotion only available to tape traders like when I was a kid, it's all over the internet. Ospreay's also been ubiquitous in the indy scene for the best part of a decade. 

AEW shouldn't dumb down for the lowest common denominator viewers, it's their USP to cater for the smarter fan. And for the less cultured low information viewers Good 'ole JR's and Tazz are there to hold their hand.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Exactly I prefer actual larger than life stars, strictly wrestling is boring


Who in this era is larger than life in your opinion?


----------



## BringBackMankind (8 mo ago)

A less you watch NJPW or are British you’ll not have heard of him. 

Folk says he’s one of the best 3 wrestlers in the world but he’s not even as good as grado!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Gwi1890 said:


> Who in this era is larger than life in your opinion?


No one.

This isn't the 90s anymore.

Megastars and larger than life stars are a lot harder to come by nowadays and in some facets, practically impossible. It's why you don't see it in most sports nowadays or even music. Social media and the way we move on from one thing to the next has pretty much put a stop to it.

You can be a lot more talented than stars of the past from ring work and mic work in wrestling to be being a better singer in music, put up better numbers in a number of different sports, make more money in the boxing and mixed martial arts world, but you'll notice that the guys with the aura, the megastars of those entertainment industries were mostly from decades ago and will always be put on a higher pedestal because they were around during an era where their stardom exceeded their industry due to the lack of social media and other forms of getting their name out there.

People will realise this eventually.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gwi1890 said:


> Who in this era is larger than life in your opinion?


Cena, Brock, The Rock, Roman, Orton, Seth and Cody in the WWE, in AEW it's Sting, Jericho, Moxley, Omega, MJF and the Bucks


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Roman, Orton, Seth and Cody in the WWE, in AEW it's Sting, Jericho, Moxley, Omega, MJF and the Bucks


You missed John Cena, The Rock, and Brock even though there part time. Roman Reigns gives that aura too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Shaz Cena said:


> You missed John Cena, The Rock, and Brock even though there part time. Roman Reigns gives that aura too.


obviously them too


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> No one.
> 
> This isn't the 90s anymore.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you, I think
Most that complain never watched the attitude era, and just caught up on YouTube,


thisissting said:


> No in World Terms njpw is very insular and doesn't travel well. Continuing the football metaphor in terms of success wwe are Brazil and aew are like Belgium whereas njpw are a big deal in their own region so like a USA or something. Nobody mainstream really cares about them basically.



nope it just isn’t accessible for well the casuals , but given this is supposed to be a IWC forum most should know what it’s about.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

AthleticGirth said:


> Terrible analogy. Ospreay's a former IWGP champion, that's a belt than still means something, and is one of the most praised and admired workers by his peers and the wrestling commentariat. New Japan's not this niche mysterious promotion only available to tape traders like when I was a kid, it's all over the internet. Ospreay's also been ubiquitous in the indy scene for the best part of a decade.


Sounds similar to me. 

He’s been an outstanding indie performer— no one outside of your hardcore Reddit bubble watches that.
Goes to New Japan — no one outside of your hardcore bubble watches that.
Wins some New Japan title - which again no one outside of your hardcore bubble cares about.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Another flippy vanilla midget with sex pest friends.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Another flippy vanilla midget with sex pest friends.


💀💀💀


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> The highest rating this year for NJPW viewership in the US was 88,000. Their most recent televised show had 46,000 viewers.
> 
> Nerds acting like this is must watch material for real wrestling fans and that anyone outside that bubble is just a WWE stooge is absolutely hilarious. WWE had more people live in attendance at WM than NJPW has viewers. No one watches that shit, not even the majority of AEW cultists. Pandering to this audience is how you run a business into the ground.
> 
> ...


NJPW's highest viewership in the US this year is 88,000??

Surely you jest. That's so absurdly low.

Where did you find this info?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

/nvm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> NJPW's highest viewership in the US this year is 88,000??
> 
> Surely you jest. That's so absurdly low.
> 
> Where did you find this info?











NJPW On AXS Viewership Sees Big Increase From Prior Week


Thursday’s taped episode of New Japan Pro Wrestling drew 74,000 viewers on AXS. The audience was up a whopping 124% from last week




amp.wrestlinginc.com


----------

